# When it rains it spores...



## GLS (Jul 29, 2017)

So much for mushroom humor (attempted).  The daily deluges have gotten things flushing good in the woods.  Sans the ones I folded into a 3 egg omelet for supper tonight:


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2017)

I gathered a mess of Chants with some scattered Cinnabars in the rain today, to have fresh with supper tonight. Looks like they will still be here till Fall, hopefully.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 14, 2017)

Been finding chants, cinnabars, puffballs, meadow mushrooms, and Lactarius here.


----------



## GLS (Aug 15, 2017)

It has been a banner year for mushrooms.  I have to go back many years to remember a summer with this much rain.   Saturday afternoon had as much rain as I've seen fall in a short time.  Not quite as much as during Matthew, but an intense storm.  Got in and out of the woods without a drop falling on me, and gathered a nice mess of chants.  Didn't need to check all of my spots to get these:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 16, 2017)

Picked a big mess of cinnabar chants this morning that I'm about to put in some quesadillas. Also got a big purple-spored puffball that I'm fixin' to fry up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2017)

This afternoon I went to check the acorn crop on an old whiteoak on the upper end of the Kinchafoonee swamp, where I do a lot of afternoon hunts on cold sunny days. While I was plundering around I found these. They went good with supper tonight.


----------



## GLS (Aug 17, 2017)

Nic, thars gold on them there swamp hills. Billy called last night and asked if I needed any.  I declined.  Freezer is loaded up. He found a mother lode on some private land and could've filled a pillow case if he had been inclined to do so.  Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2017)

GLS said:


> Nic, thars gold on them there swamp hills. Billy called last night and asked if I needed any.  I declined.  Freezer is loaded up. He found a mother lode on some private land and could've filled a pillow case if he had been inclined to do so.  Gil





Yessir, Gil, I`m just gathering as I need some for a meal that day now. I have plenty in the freezer for this winter. Many thanks again for your method of saving them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2017)

Went out this morning walking in the woods with the wife and wiener dog. Picked a load of_ Suillis granulatus _that are currently in the dehydrator, along with some chants, indigo milky caps, and lobster mushroom.


----------



## GLS (Aug 19, 2017)

I ran into this fella at the Savannah Forsyth Park Farmer's Market today.  Interesting website.  He's a real pro.  He had some nice oyster and lion's mane mushrooms that he grows and piles of chants he forages in the Reidsville area.  His growing room is perfect for commercial growing.
www.swampyappleseed.com


----------



## GLS (Sep 24, 2017)

Wasn't able to get to my choice spots immediately after Irma blew and spewed through.  Went back Saturday and my usual spots were thin.   I started prospecting looking for big live oaks.  From my truck window while driving, I noted two more potential Chanterelle habitats that I had never explored before and got lucky.  Found just under a pound in a relatively short time and there hadn't been significant rain since Irma.  They were a little past prime condition, but still good enough.  If the warm weather holds and we get more rain, we'll have chants here into October.  Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2017)

Gil, it looks like my spots are done for this season. Even Irma didn`t get them going again over here. Glad I got some stored up for the winter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 25, 2017)

The innoculated ****ake logs are starting to produce pretty good  now.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 2, 2017)

I've been cutting 7-10lbs of chants each week for a couple of months and taking them to the Farmer's Market. Good side money... they are slowing down now though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2017)

Hasn't rained in a couple weeks here now. Pretty much no shrooms.


----------

